# Foxcatcher 50 mile ride



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This weekend, I had the pleasure of piloting a friend's mare around her first 50 mile ride!

Dotti is a 6 year old arab who started her life as a racehorse.










She was def very up at the start, but was always paying at least some attention to what I was asking her. :lol:










Fair Hill is a gorgeous place to ride, with a nice variety of open fields and wooded trails. Its the same place that fair Hill International holds its eventing shows.


Foxcatcher 50 mile endurance ride - YouTube


The weather had been dry, but there were plenty of creek and even river crossings on trail.











Sponging was a new concept for the mare, but she quickly figured out it felt good in the unusual heat (sunny and upper 70s).










Dotti did great in terms of her vet scores all day, with consistent As.










By the second loop, she was starting to get the idea she wasn't on the racetrack any longer! 










Part of the massive cross country course (you should see some of the fences.. cannot imagine intending to jump over them!!).










Dotti was always happy to move forward, even leaving on the last loop.










Completion!










Other than some dust, you wouldn't have known she went out at all.

In the end, we tied for 17th with the friends we had been riding with all day. There were 85 starters. Not too bad for a first 50!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats awesome pics as usual!!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats on the finish! She is a good looking mare!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Great!

I do miss distance riding! Just not all of the time I had to devote to it!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

congrats to you and my other friends at the foxcatcher, cant wait for the biltmore and my first 50


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice pictures. And good riding.


----------

